# Owen Dog Box



## martinator (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Everyone;

Need your thoughts on the Owens dog box. I was looking at the do-it-yourself kit. I planed on using this one but thought I would get some opions. I thought I would add a second top an inch lower and foam between them and use the stall mat to insulate the bottom. I then was going to place a devider in the middle with the same opening as you need for the vent that come with the kit. I also plan on use the blower motors that were suggested on other post and set one to blow into the kennel and the other to blow the air out. Do you folks think am I crazy. Thanks for your input.

Nolan


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes you are crazy. Did you say something about a dog box? :wink:


----------



## martinator (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the kit and the fans I used. The top has 2 ½” of insulation and the fans are a 4” blower fans. Bandcollector, I am crazy!!!!


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Looks nice. I would be scared of having wood on the insides though. My metal box gets pretty nasty with hair and mositure and I know the wood woodn't hold up as well.


----------



## martinator (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Bandcollector,


I looked at my other wood box. Your were right about the water, on my old one it was the bottom that took all the abuse. I was think I would take the same blue board I used on the top and put it on the bottom and put a sheet of plexy glass on it. I also thought I would make a back splash for the side out of it to, I figure then the water would stay there then soak into the wood. I will keep the stall mat in it also just to keep the dogs out of the water. I notice that with the fans I got if I run them in reverse and draw the moisture out that has really help to dry everything out. What do you think. I also need some kind of screen on the fan to keep the dogs tail safe. 

Nolan


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

If the water contacts the wood it will degrade it. My metal box the drain holes get plugged with hair and dirt and occasionally I end up with standing water beneath/inside the holes in my floor mat. I would put a good sealant on the wood if you can. With the fans drawing air out is definitely the way to go. Yep the dogs shouldn't be exposed to spinning fan blades.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

You could just fiberglass and epoxy the inside of the dog box. I just thought of an idea :idea: Use Divinycell instead of wood. Divinycell is a structural foam core used in boat building, with it having a foam core you take care of your insulation.


----------

